# Altes TIFF

## Hollowman

Hi

Ich hab nen kleines Problem. Ich bekomme das tiff nicht auf. Welche USE Flags oder Programme brauch ich dafür?

```
# tiffinfo 1_49.tif

TIFF Directory at offset 0x48 (72)

  Subfile Type: (0 = 0x0)

  Image Width: 770 Image Length: 1042

  Resolution: 100, 100 pixels/inch

  Bits/Sample: 8

  Compression Scheme: Old-style JPEG

  Photometric Interpretation: min-is-black

  FillOrder: msb-to-lsb

  Orientation: row 0 top, col 0 lhs

  Samples/Pixel: 1

  Rows/Strip: 40

  Planar Configuration: single image plane

  Software: Oi/GFS, writer v00.06.01P

  Tag 512: 1

  Tag 513: 424

  Tag 514: 310

  Tag 515: 0

  Tag 519: 801

  Tag 520: 883

  Tag 521: 916

  Tag 32934

```

Fehler:

```
TIFFReadDirectory: Warning, 1_49.tif: unknown field with tag 512 (0x200) encountered.

TIFFReadDirectory: Warning, 1_49.tif: unknown field with tag 513 (0x201) encountered.

TIFFReadDirectory: Warning, 1_49.tif: unknown field with tag 514 (0x202) encountered.

TIFFReadDirectory: Warning, 1_49.tif: unknown field with tag 515 (0x203) encountered.

TIFFReadDirectory: Warning, 1_49.tif: unknown field with tag 519 (0x207) encountered.

TIFFReadDirectory: Warning, 1_49.tif: unknown field with tag 520 (0x208) encountered.

TIFFReadDirectory: Warning, 1_49.tif: unknown field with tag 521 (0x209) encountered.

TIFFReadDirectory: Warning, 1_49.tif: unknown field with tag 32934 (0x80a6) encountered.

```

Danke

Sebastian

----------

